# A Way of Life. 90 Years of BMW Motorrad.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

90 Years of BMW Motorrad were celebrated this year. 9 decades of milestones in the brand's history. These included the R32 dating back to 1923 and the K1, also the 1954 RS 54. The RS 54 had a "legendary flat-twin boxer engine with vertical shaft drive that powered BMW machines to 19 riders***8217; and 20 manufacturers***8217; titles in the sidecar world championship in the years up to 1974. Just a few bikes out of a long history.

In the video below are 3 different classic bikes, bikes that sparked emotional bonds with their owners. 
BMW Classic presents an emotional clip about three BMW Motorrad enthusiasts: Stacy drives a 1969 BMW R 60 US, Eric drives a 1962 BMW R60/2 and Arnd drives a 1939 BMW R 35.

http://youtu.be/QrMV91Ns29w

Click here to check out '90 Years of Motorrad and 50 Years of Mini at Goodwood Revival'


----------

